# Making Skeleton Hands



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

For those who are looking for a how to for a groundbreaker or just because. I just found this site on Hauntproject.com, it's Herman Secret's Halloween Pages. Looks pretty easy.http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/hands.htm


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

seems simple enough, thanks.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Monk said:


> seems simple enough, thanks.


And with pretty nice results....Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

The above link to making skelly hand is in the monster list of projects. If you are looking for a how to this is a good place to start.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just thought I would show you how I did mine. These were designed to be able to move and grap and hold small lite objects like candles or small lanterns. Basically a wire frame, plastic tubing then covered with tissue mache and latex.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

It's actually helpful to see those two slightly different methods. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those things rock TA...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yours too BD...


----------



## Masterofmydomain (Mar 22, 2009)

*Skeleton Hands*

Here's my first attempt at skelly hands.......btw I'm having trouble sizing my pictues correctly - anyone??


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here are the hands I'm making for Spanky's Massager Ground Breaker. The hands take about 30 minutes each (for me) to make and I use about 4 small glue sticks each. I only got half way through painting this today with white enamel to seal it up and thought the glue was starting to melt. I'm not satisfied with the hand portion, but I really like the way the unpainted fingers look, but it needs to be painted for this prop. I used cardboard, glue sticks, wire hanger, and some left-over water tubing. The water tubing will slide into the PVC arm. 

And here's also my assembly line skulls and skull pieces getting their first sealing.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

MofmyD, sizing looks fine.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Love the ideas - keep em' coming. Thanks


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

They all look great ... might have to update my hand making process.


----------

